# Thread icons?



## DanTekGeek (Oct 9, 2004)

hi.
on every other forum i have been a member of, i would be able to see what threads i had posted in because the default thread icon(the envelope) would change, to have a check mark or change a special color. this is very usefull. is there anything like that here? because i havent seen it?


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 11, 2004)

I am not sure if what you are asking for is available. But you can go to your User CP to see all the threads that you have posted in. 

Also, you can set for daily email notification if any one has answered to a thread you posted in.


----------



## andehlu (Nov 4, 2004)

I just came here to post the same thing.... vbulletin doesnt have a plugin for this? I just find it really hard to know what and where u posted and sometimes lose track of threads....


----------



## pds (Nov 5, 2004)

it used to be here - a black dot on the envelope of the thread you posted to. It went away when the site upgraded to 3.0. At that time I was told it was to conserve bandwidth. It was a nice feature, I for one (three?) would like to see it come back


----------



## andehlu (Nov 5, 2004)

actiosnscript.org's forums are the same version of vbulletin, 3.0.3 and they have them working....any ideas?

http://www.actionscript.org/forums/


----------



## chevy (Nov 5, 2004)

I agree this would be a nice addition.


----------



## fryke (Nov 6, 2004)

Hmm... When I feel I need an optical cue as to where I've posted, I guess I've posted to too many threads in too short a time... I guess I'd consider myself a spammer then... Are your memories really so bad that you don't remember what you posted and where by looking at a thread's title and/or description?


----------



## chevy (Nov 6, 2004)

I publish little, therefore I'd like the thread where I publish to be highlighted when I click on "New Posts".


----------



## andehlu (Nov 9, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> I guess I've posted to too many threads in too short a time... I guess I'd consider myself a spammer then... Are your memories really so bad that you don't remember what you posted and where by looking at a thread's title and/or description?



Dude, this is not the case AT ALL. How about looking into a bit before slamming us as spammers? Ive only posted 85 times since February, hardly considered spamming. We are merely stating that it SHOULD be an easy upgrade to have this feature, which is VERY helpful. Any word on this, admins?


----------



## bobw (Nov 9, 2004)

andehlu

 Fryke didn't label anyone as a spammer. He merely made a comment about himself.


----------



## andehlu (Nov 9, 2004)

If thats the case... i apologize....didnt come across as that...regardless.... this would be a wicked feature to get going...do we all agree?


----------



## bobw (Nov 9, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## DanTekGeek (Nov 9, 2004)

the reason i like this feature is so that when im checking the forums before bed, between classes, or before school, i can easily see what things i have posted in, and can easily continue conversation. and yes, it does sometimes have to do with memory. for instance, i had totally forgotten about this thread untill i saw it on the new posts just now. i dont spend all of my time on this board, and i do many many other things online, so i have lots of things to keep up with. a litte thing like this go's a long way to help people like me to keep organized. why not try  it for a while? if people dont like it, then we can take it away. I just think it would be much appreciated.


----------



## andehlu (Nov 24, 2004)

i guess this is gonna get ignored......   *sigh*


----------

